# Is this ok?



## Edm (Feb 27, 2015)

My kids both play Upward Basketball. This is a Christ Centered basketball league, run by churches..I am assuming most are Baptist. They memorize verses etc... Anyways..tonight they had the grand ending ceremonies. They were at a large Baptist church in town. ( I am not knocking Baptist, just saying). The event was held in the sanctuary. It was a nascar theme. What got me...literally stopped me in my tracks and made my stomach knot up...was they were blasting Guns N Roses " welcome to the jungle " as a song to get everyone excited. In the sanctuary... Would you have had a problem with this? Or am I being to picky?


----------



## BGF (Feb 27, 2015)

I don't think you're being picky. I would have had a problem with it. The lyrics alone are antithetical to what good sportsmanship and Christian living are all about.


----------



## Edward (Feb 27, 2015)

Edm said:


> In the sanctuary



The very idea of a 'Sanctuary' is contrary to Presbyterian thought. Unlike Catholics, we don't have sacred spaces. The church is the people, not the room. Perhaps the Baptists understand this.


----------



## Free Christian (Feb 28, 2015)

Obviously they didn't think it through at all. Have you seen the artwork for their album covers? ( Appetite for Destruction) A cross adorned with the images of the band members and one with a robot rapist standing over its bleeding victim. Sick to say the least. Then there is the lyrics themselves. A poorer than poor choice of music for a Christian gathering.
Your not being picky at all. That's appalling.


----------



## aadebayo (Feb 28, 2015)

This is a classic example of having the world in the church. This is sinful. James 4 tells us that friendship with the world is enemity with Christ. You are definitely not being picky.


----------



## Edward (Feb 28, 2015)

Free Christian said:


> A poorer than poor choice of music for a Christian gathering.





aadebayo said:


> This is a classic example of having the world in the church.



That's the attitude that I was trying to oppose. The words are either appropriate or inappropriate at all times and in all places. The fact that it was in a room used for worship at other times is not really relevant to the analysis. I agree that there are inappropriate lyrics in that song - we shouldn't endorse it being played at any time and at any place. But the room where it was played this time isn't sacred. The wrong question is being asked, and answered.


----------



## BGF (Feb 28, 2015)

Edward said:


> Free Christian said:
> 
> 
> > A poorer than poor choice of music for a Christian gathering.
> ...



I can appreciate the the very important point that you are making, but let's not be too hard just because the question and answers weren't nuanced enough to convey that point. The broader issue is the allowed intrusion of worldliness into a gathering of the "sacred" as far as the visible church is concerned, is exacerbated by the fact that it was an explicitly christian gathering. 

If I have time, I may start another thread to explore this. It's an important and fascinating, at least to me, subject.


----------

